
The Computer Language Benchmarks Game - Athas
https://benchmarksgame-team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/
======
igouy
Was there something in particular you found interesting?

------
magicbuzz
For speed, Lua code should be run in Luajit.

~~~
igouy
The latest version of Lua supported by LuaJIT is Lua 5.1 — Lua 5.2 was
released on 16 Dec 2011.

Lua 5.3.5 is the current version.

